# Tacoma Retriever Club Trial - Location



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi folks
Here is the latest on the trial. The open will start at Scheuber Road property, and then move to Peter Wagner's Island Property for water. Scheuber is off of Highway 6 just past the Cheveron Station. The Island Property is behind the Cheveron Station. 

The Qualifing and Am will be at Pat Little"s. Pats is off Bunker Creek Road which is off of Highway 6. 

The Dow will be used as the starting number in ALL stakes. Open #22, Am #14, Q # 5, and Derby #2.

Good Luck to All!


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Any information on the Qualifying as it comes available will be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Call back to Open 3rd series: 22 dogs starting #8
3, 8, 10, 11, 14,16, 19,20,21,23,24,26,27,29,31,32,37,39,43,48,49,51


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Better read your rule book, dow in all age stakes only.


----------



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

Then I must be missing something because it states in chapter 14 section 4 (b) "...any club may, at its election, provide that the order of running in any one or more stakes at a trial shall be in the order of the draw beginning with the dog with the number givven at the draw which corresponds with the last two digits(.....) of the closing Dow Jone Indudustrial Average....."

Where can I find that it says you can't use it in the minors?


----------



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

Qual Results
1st # 7 Maddie - Kerry Lavin
2nd #8 Hunter Gale Mettenbrink
3rd #16 Phoenix Gale Mettenbrink
4th #18 Mia Dave Plesko
RJAM #5 Ty Paul Gilmore


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Way to Go, Kerry!!! and Paul G!

Congrats to Gale and Dave, too!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations to Gale on Hunter's 2nd and Phoenix's 3rd in the qual. You are on a roll.

Arleen


----------



## zydecogator (Aug 21, 2008)

Way to go Kerry and Maddie! Love those Shaq girls!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Gale!


----------



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

Open Results

1st #37 Ottis owner Kirt and Laura Lillebo /H. Gonia Completes FC!
2nd #43 - Ford owner Pete Panarites/ H Gonia
3rd # 32 Margo - o/h Mel Milton
4th #24 Wendy - o/h Bob Crabb

No Jams

Congrats to all.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations,Otis, Kirk, Laura and Jimmy!!! FC Otis really sounds good!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Mel and Margo on the Open 3rd.
Congrats to the other places as well.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting Jean.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

zydecogator said:


> Way to go Kerry and Maddie! Love those Shaq girls!


Congrats Kerry, you have done a great job with Maddie!


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Congrats to all finishers of Qual stake! Good test. 
Lorraine


----------



## MaltaDelta (Apr 10, 2011)

Congratulations Kirk, Laura, and Jim on FC Otis!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Marion Carey on winning the Amateur with Marshwinds Black Magik (Kate)...you beat a very deep field pf talented dogs/handlers


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Marion on the Am win. I have yet to see all the Am placements.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Excellent! Congrats Kirk, Marion and Kerry! Wish I could have stuck around for the whole weekend!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Annette said:


> Congratulations Marion on the Am win. I have yet to see all the Am placements.


Here you go...


Amateur All-Age - Saturday - 60 Entries Judges: Don Graves & Toni Boyett
DOW ended with 74. Started with dog # 74-60=14 (highlighted in yellow).

21	Marshwind's Black Magik Marion Carey 1st
42 FC-AFC Bobby Magee John & Diane Poer 2nd
53	FC Me D Boss John (PAT) Little 3rd
22	Absaroka White Man Runs Him	John (PAT) Little. 4th
1	Kerryburke's Marsh Madness MH	Kerry Lavinia Res. Jam
9	Island Hopper Gary Zellner Jam
33	Alexi and Sam's Lil' Bro Terlingua	Rob Laishley Jam
38	FC Mission Mountain Rockin' Amadeus	Marilyn & Bob Dahlheim Jam


----------

